# ebay t5ho?



## azotemia (Jan 28, 2009)

was browsing thru ebay and bumped into this...

http://cgi.ebay.ca/36-INCH-T5-HO-QU...ultDomain_2&hash=item415a7727f5#ht_2922wt_807

just wondering anybody here have experience with these fixtures? seems legit... hopefully i get a feedback on how they perform =)

please advice


----------

